# Heavy 10L tag painting



## Rick Berk (Oct 1, 2013)

I have removed all the tags and want to repaint. most were stamped brass with raised letter and the background was red. Are there and tricks to painting these tags or masking that does not require the patience of Jobe.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2013)

I have never seen anyone repaint them successfully and have them look good. There is a guy on ebay that sells painted ones, they are not raised like the originals, but they do look really nice. I used the repops on my lathe restore and they look good.


----------



## Splat (Oct 2, 2013)

I just use painter's tape and taped them off as best as I could.


----------



## fastback (Oct 2, 2013)

I did mine a while back.  I used a lite coat of paint and used 400 or 600 wet or dry paper to sand the raised numbers.  For the red I used some Rustoleum tomato red.  It matched the original color real well.  Where there was black I think I used satin black.  I thought it cam out good.  What can you lose, give it a try.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 2, 2013)

fastback said:


> I did mine a while back.  I used a lite coat of paint and used 400 or 600 wet or dry paper to sand the raised numbers.  For the red I used some Rustoleum tomato red.  It matched the original color real well.  Where there was black I think I used satin black.  I thought it cam out good.  What can you lose, give it a try.



fastback, can you post any pics? I'd really like to see how it came out. Not that I'm doubting you at all, I just love to see these resto projects and the craftsmanship that owners put into them.


----------



## fastback (Oct 3, 2013)

Thought I might have a picture already, guess not.  I'll take a picture and get back to you.


----------



## fastback (Oct 5, 2013)

I did have a picture.  I did not have a clear before picture, but the paint was completely worn off.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2013)

fastback said:


> I did have a picture.  I did not have a clear before picture, but the paint was completely worn off.


WOW, if that's a repaint that came out amazing! Looks great.


----------



## fastback (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes it is, all you need to do is clean real good and tape off for the color your doing.  All you need is enough paint to cover, but not too thick.  Then you very lightly hit the high spots with some 400, 600 and maybe just a little 1,200.  I did it in two separate sprayings one for black and one for the red.   It worked for me.  Oh, I was also able to reuse the nails that came with the lathe.  The came out very easily using a tack puller.  Looks like a snakes tongue.


----------

